# Mystery of yellowish stool solved?



## 23470 (Apr 18, 2005)

I've been passing things like a goose lately and was really worried about the yellowish brown stool (more yellow than brown). I came across a comment her or somewhere similar where someone had quoted a Merck manual (or some pillar med book) that stated that the yellowish brown can come from a low transit time of food thru the bowel, the longer it stays, the more brown it gets. I think I might have proven it this weekend when I had to take an immodium and instead of going my usual 2x-3x a day I only went once...and viola....not yellow. Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

Pobo - you and me both - had a gruesome time last week with really yellowish stools - panicked myself sick wondering what they were - stumbled across some hideous site that seemed to suggest liver failure - oh my god. Actually, in my calmer state of mind I think you are quite right. My griping stomach has calmed down (now just chronic wind in the GI tract!!!) and my poos are a lovely healthy brown. Its like one symptom disappears and another jolly one pops along!!Happy daysSue, Manchester


----------



## 23470 (Apr 18, 2005)

AMEN!....same thing just happened to me. I got my first test results back and they were clear...next day things started to go back to normal. There goes the brain-gut connection again! Just had the barium swallow/ultrasound which both were clear...now all I need is to get the specimen results back and I'll be done....and probably diagnosed with IBS.


----------



## cnlmustard (Oct 3, 2003)

poboyross; i read one of your posts with fascination, it was like i had written it. this frakin forum setup won't let me contact you directly so i pulled up an old post of yours, hope the auto-notification works.what's fascinating about my sugar intolerance is that i can have a fair amount of sugar in the am, but it will damm near kill me if i eat it in the evening! So I sometimes box deserts at a restaurant for the next morning to enjoy! the two time i had a trip to the emergency room were both after eating a pile of sugar. i didn't figure it out till a year later!email me at marykenny###cox.net if you'd like, i'd like to know if yours works that way.


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

Yes i have had that problem going on for almost three months but have got my color back about a week are so now had a butt load of test done when you type in yellow stool on the net it puts you into liver problems and it can be very scary and as well as hep abc making yellow stools as well my gi did a colonscopy on me and i was normal he told me yellow stool can be caused by fast transit time are yeast problems but after i had that test done and did my prep for the test two days latter my stool went back to its nice color and as well axiety and stress puts a bad toll on your colon thats what he told me because i was scared to death my liver was going bad..


----------



## 23515 (Aug 30, 2005)

It's good to read all this. For the past few weeks, I have had loose, yellow stools and too looked it up and found all the scary liver failure stuff! I had been reassuring myself that it was just to do with my IBS, as every other symptom I have is to do with it...I've also been having pains in my sides just under my ribs, which can sometimes be quite uncomfortable. I'm pretty sure this is linked to all this. Has anyone else had this?


----------



## MarshaS (May 3, 2005)

Can anyone explain what low transit time means.Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2005)

No - have the foggiest!!Sue


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

TMarsha, the food cycles through you quicker so it doesn't get a chance to turn brown.


----------



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

T bag: when I had pain like that went and had an ultasound done and was told it was just alot of trapped gas and I thought the worst since it would'nt go away and just got worse, bought some over the counter stuff they treat babies that have colic with and it seems to help.


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have talked to four diffrent gi docs and they all say the same thing that yellow stool is normal so i must have to take there word for it..


----------



## 21517 (Aug 31, 2005)

That's the only way I can tell if its my IBS acting up or if its having the flu. Yellow equals IBS brown Flu. I've had this for 23 years, you catch on to these things quick.


----------



## 23515 (Aug 30, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by bigmama:T bag: when I had pain like that went and had an ultasound done and was told it was just alot of trapped gas and I thought the worst since it would'nt go away and just got worse, bought some over the counter stuff they treat babies that have colic with and it seems to help.


Thanks bigmama. I had to convince myself that it was probably just wind. It was eased by a hot water bottle, so I thought that was probably what it was. Sometimes though, it gets quite painful, as if someone is stabbing me, so you can't help thinking that it might be something more sinister...I'll have to try the colic medicine if it persists.


----------

